# Hotmark vs. Thermoflex



## klayton (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello and I am new to this so bear with me. I have used hotmark vinyl in the past. Does anyone know the difference in Thermoflex and hotmark vinyl is?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Both options should be good; No one has really directly compared the two before.

There are a few threadsa that briefly talk about hotmark:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4358.html
and http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t12876.html

You might also check out Spectra Cut as another alternative to test.


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thermoflex is a bit easier to weed to me for some reason. It feels a bit thicker and the clear carrier sheet is more sticky than hotmark - which is a good thing when trying to line it up on the shirt, but not so good when you are trying to weed it or transport it cause stuff sticks to it all over.

Hotmark works just as good once pressed on the shirt and is cheaper in my area, but the temperature instructions are a bit left wide open, so you have to do a few test runs to figure out what works best.

Either one is just as good and just depends on which advantages you like over the other ... thickness, cost, ease of weeding, or how sticky you want the carrier sheet.

Personally I use the Hotmark because of the cost and the less sticky carrier sheet.


----------



## dudenukem (Mar 14, 2007)

In my area I can choose from either Thermoflex, Siser, or Ecofilm...I prefer the Ecofilm when I'm using
white to press on a garment, simply because its much easier to see the cut lines to weed...All materials adhere extremely well and are quite durable....Only problem I ever had is when my wife ran the iron over
one of my personal shirts and caused the lettering to singe and curl...


----------

